

The sproutcore 60-60 days for 60 devs to train for 60 hours to write one book - kanja
http://groups.google.com/group/sproutcore/browse_thread/thread/309de9abdc7944f4

======
necubi
This sounds great. The weakest part of sproutcore right now is the
documentation, which has actually gotten worse since I first learned 14 months
ago due to bit rot. Fixing that will go a long way towards increasing
adoption.

------
haribilalic
If Strobe is the book sponsor than they only need 100 people, 25 companies or
some combination of the two, to raise the money.

------
samratjp
This sounds like an excellent candidate for Kickstarter - have you considered
that option?

~~~
foobarbazoo
Totally agree, but apparently the Kickstarter people turned them down.

From the article: "I had originally hoped to do a Kickstarter project, but I
have since been informed that we do not fit the profile of project they are
trying to promote at this time."

~~~
samratjp
That's too bad. Regardless SproutCore will be huge now that they also have
Katz on their team :-)

------
thmzlt
When is the deadline for funding?

